# snd_hda headphone autosensing



## Zare (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is the verbose output

http://pastebin.com/WeUxn7Z6

I've set 
	
	



```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid17.config="as=0"
```
 inside device.hints, but as you can see headphone node isn't listed in 0/1 associations.

And yeah, i want my speakers to go off and my headphones to play when i insert them in the jack.


----------



## mav@ (Jul 14, 2010)

Try instead:

```
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid17.config="as=1 seq=15"
hint.hdac.1.cad0.nid20.config="as=2 seq=1"
```


----------



## Zare (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks mate, that did the trick


----------

